# The BESTEST V'day ever...see why



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Alan and I spent part of the day celebrating our bond buy signing papers. Dozens of papers. One of them a deed to our new house. :chili::chili::chili:

I can't believe how this all just fell into place like magic. I have been looking on the internet for a long time and often felt very discouraged. But, once the loan was approved, I met with a real estate agent. I showed him three listings I liked. Then he said he thought I would like one that just came on the market that day. We went to see it the next day, and it is simply perfect for us. It has all my must haves, all my would like to haves, and some things I never thought I could have. They are heavily pruned right now, but there are 24 rose bushes in the yard. Wow.

We bought the first and only house we looked at.

Here is a photo of the most important room. Yes the stove is red.











Oh, you can hardly tell, but it is dark red.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the kitchen, beautiful and roomy, airy with so much light.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!!!!! ... where is your new home located??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sylvia :chili::chili: I know you've talked about wanting to move...and now you are. :chili::chili: How exciting. The kitchen looks great. Love the counter, the wood floors and especially the hot house window over the sink. Can't tell that the stove is red. Can't wait to see more. Is it in the same area you're in?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's beautiful Sylvia!!! I love the window for plants also!!! Very happy for you!!!(I would love a red stove!)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!!! ... where is your new home located??






Snowbody said:


> Oh Sylvia :chili::chili: I know you've talked about wanting to move...and now you are. :chili::chili: How exciting. The kitchen looks great. Love the counter, the wood floors and especially the hot house window over the sink. Can't tell that the stove is red. Can't wait to see more. Is it in the same area you're in?


It is in NE Santa Rosa (south of here) in an area called Hidden Valley. It is in the hills, but not steep. The yard is level and there is a creek back there. There are lots of big mature trees everywhere.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!!! What a fantastic Valentines Day!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

WoooHooooo


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations big time! What a great kitchen wow awesome. Let's celebrate! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How FANTASTIC for you all, Congratulations!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazingly quick! Congratulations!!!!!!
Is it far from the SF airport---just in case I want to drop in one day when I am out your way?
I can't wait to see more photos & hear more about it. When is the move?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Amazingly quick! Congratulations!!!!!!
> Is it far from the SF airport---just in case I want to drop in one day when I am out your way?
> I can't wait to see more photos & hear more about it. When is the move?


For me, it is far from SFO, but I have younger friends who think nothing of taking a jaunt. It is about a two and a half hour drive. Okay, when you are over 65 it is a two and a half hour drive, when you are in your twenties it is a ten minute drive, in your thirties an hour, forties an hour and a half. Of course, if you are a child it is like ffoooorever.

The seller stipulated that she wanted to rent back after escrow closed, no later than March 30th. We are hoping it will be sooner. I want to paint the walls that are light blue, before we move in....I am doing red, red and more red. (not the walls, furniture and stuff.)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!:chili:
Wishing you many happy years in your new home!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations just beautiful. I especially like wood floors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats looks beauyiful!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I mean beautyful!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ya know what, I've lost it.It is beautiful!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, wow, congratulations! That is a great kitchen. I especially like the backsplash and the beautiful floor. Looking forward to more pictures, please.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Oh, wow, congratulations! That is a great kitchen. I especially like the backsplash and the beautiful floor. Looking forward to more pictures, please.


Okay, Deb, you persuaded me....this is the second bath. The master has a stall shower. I cannot wait to get into this nice short, deep bathtub...ahhhh


I don't know what that red thing is...It won't be staying though. So I know the current trend is to have two sinks, which limits your drawer space. I don't want two sinks, I want one that is wide enough that the water doesn't drip off my elbows when I wash my face. Perfect.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sylvia, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm with you, the kitchen is most important. The textered countertops are beautiful. Actually there isn't anything that isn't perfect. Show us more. Did Mimi approve yet?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I love that tub!!!! I'm a bath taker not a shower taker! I want to relax!!! Love the tile! Beautiful! That red thing looks like a garden seat! I like those too!! I also like your under mounted sinks! So far, I'm liking everything!!!!When my husband was in Real Estate, I'd go with him just to look at the houses that he was showing. I just love houses!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

ladodd said:


> Sylvia, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm with you, the kitchen is most important. The textered countertops are beautiful. Actually there isn't anything that isn't perfect. Show us more. Did Mimi approve yet?


I am confident that MiMi will approve. She hasn't seen it yet. The two times we have gone to the house, the owner left and took her little dog with her. There are tiny bowls, tiny tennis balls, a tiny bed....I am dying to know what kind of a tiny dog she has. We may never get to meet the previous owner and her tiny dog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> It is in NE Santa Rosa (south of here) in an area called Hidden Valley. It is in the hills, but not steep. The yard is level and there is a creek back there. There are lots of big mature trees everywhere.


My friend lives in Santa Rosa and her husband is a vet!!! He's a sweetheart too. I was thinking of going there to visit in a trip out to see David in SF and then going on to wine country.
I think the red thing might be a hamper since it has openings. And can also probably be a seat. I would never be able to get out of that tub though. Not with these knees. 
Everything really look beautiful. Love the subway tiles around the tub and that sink too. 
So is your house on the market yet? I just realized -- are you selling or were you renting?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you my very dear friends for your kind supporting comments. I think this was the very biggest transaction of my entire life. And now I can scratch off the last thing on my bucket list. Essentially it is a nice modest home, but having very high quality features. You know me, quality counts big time. I don't want anything ostentatious or wastefull. I just cannot believe how fortunate we were in this endeavor. Did I have angels looking out for me? Yes, I know I did. 

Thank you my angels, there is no breath that I draw that is without gratitude to you...my beloved.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> My friend lives in Santa Rosa and her husband is a vet!!! He's a sweetheart too. I was thinking of going there to visit in a trip out to see David in SF and then going on to wine country.
> I think the red thing might be a hamper since it has openings. And can also probably be a seat. I would never be able to get out of that tub though. Not with these knees.
> Everything really look beautiful. Love the subway tiles around the tub and that sink too.
> So is your house on the market yet? I just realized -- are you selling or were you renting?


We were caught in the real estate insanity...we have been renting since 1998.Give me your friend's vet in a PM. I would love if you could visit...or, I want so much to go back to New York.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, you already know how happy I am for you and Alan. Your new house is beautiful ... and, when you finally get to move into it ... it will not only be a beautiful house ... you will turn it into a beautiful home with your own personal touches. :tender:

I think one of the most exciting moments is signing all those papers during closing ... and, then finally being handed over the keys to your new home. 

I hope that soon you will share pictures of your back yard. It is beautiful. Well, I wouldn't consider it just a back yard ... it is a lot more than that. It is the perfect haven ... serene, beautiful, and heavenly. And, again ... when you add your finishing touches ... it will be even more gorgeous.

This is such an exciting time for you ... so much to look forward to! I am more than thrilled for you and Alan!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how exciting...I love the window that is low to the counter, it's to bright and looks like you have a lovely view. Congrats!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylvia, I'm so excited for you! The kitchen and bath are beautiful! It's SO exciting moving into a new home!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am SO happy for you guys! Sylvia that kitchen is off the charts beautiful! I think lots of red accents would be perfect in there. I'm not a tub girl, but even I want to move in to your new bathroom. That claw foot tub is gorgeous! You must be over the moon excited. I can't wait to see more pictures and especially of your roses. I have a complete love for rose bushes ... the more dripping flower petals the better. It's funny, I don't like cut roses inside, only outdoor bushes lol. For holidays Ted gives me rose bushes instead of "flowers". I was bummed when we moved here, because I had to leave my rose bushes behind. So please, post some inspirational photos of your rose garden to keep us motivated in starting ours again  . Congrats!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie I am so excited for you!! You are going to have to have a puppy party for a housewarming party. I love the bathroom sink I too what one big enough to wash my face and not drip water all over.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, more pictures please! I'm with Deb, I just love looking at houses..My husband and I always go looking at model homes


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats Sylvia 

The kitchen is gorgeous! I love the window!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, you guys twisted my arm. Here is a picture of the back yard. Everything is hard pruned for winter. I didn't even notice all the rose bushes the first time. It is going to be so exciting to see what kind each one is. There is a little lemon tree and a guava tree. There is a climber that is pruned that I am hoping is wisteria. I love wisteria.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is gorgeous Sylie---just so special! I am so, so, so happy for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your back yard is perfect! Ours is a blank canvas right now so I'm totally jealous lol! Enjoy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Your back yard is perfect! Ours is a blank canvas right now so I'm totally jealous lol! Enjoy!


But then you can plant any rose bushes you want. It is bare root time here, but I guess it is a bit too cold still for you. I highly recommend Tournament of Roses. It is a grandiflora, coral pink. The wonderful thing about it is that the blooms last really long. I have had a small bush totally covered with flowers almost all the time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just beautiful! What an exciting surprise Spring has in store for you


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats Sylvia! It is so awesome when things fall into place with ease. The energies align and it was meant to be. Very good karma for you in your new home. Very beautiful! I so love your back yard and you get established ROSES! Oh how I wish you peace in your new home.....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Okay, you guys twisted my arm. Here is a picture of the back yard. Everything is hard pruned for winter. I didn't even notice all the rose bushes the first time. It is going to be so exciting to see what kind each one is. There is a little lemon tree and a guava tree. There is a climber that is pruned that I am hoping is wisteria. I love wisteria.


I LOVE the yard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I LOVE the yard!!!!!!!!


I do, too! And, I believe there is even more to their beautiful yard not shown in this picture.:innocent:

It reminds me of the older days of Hollywood glamour. Actually, in my eyes, it is more than a yard ... I see it more as a heavenly haven with a gorgeous lawn.

And, Sylvia, your kitchen window looks out onto the beautiful lawn, right?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Marie...the greenhouse window looks into the backyard. There are so many ways in which the former owner had the same ideas as I do. There used to be a swimming pool and a hot tub and she had them taken out! I'd rather have rose bushes than a swimming pool and an indoor soaking tub than a Jacuzzi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the purchase of your spectacular new home. I am so happy for you Sylvia. I love the kitchen and I love the bathroom and I love the back yard. Can't wait to see more pictures. How exciting:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((SYLVIA)))) I'm thrilled for you, so when are you moving? More pictures once you get moved in. what a beautiful back yard, I can almost see you sitting out there reading a book and just enjoying life
:chili::aktion033:CONGRATS:aktion033::chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

what a beautiful kitchen! I love the backsplash tile!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh wait and I"m just seeing the backyard. Now I'm really jealous.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That backyard is gorgeous!!! I too love Wisteria. That!s one plant that I don't have. I've been waiting for Den to build me an arbor or pergola for one to climb . Can!t wait to see it all in full bloom!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful home! I bet you can't wait to close and get the keys. Very exciting.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That's an awesome kitchen! Congrats on your new house and new kitty kat!


----------



## mandym (Jan 15, 2014)

Isn't it cool how some things just seem to fall in place? The stars aligned for you and this house was meant to be! Beautiful kitchen and love the stove


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Jusrt seeing this....Congratualtions! May you have many happy years there!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! So happy for you


----------

